# Chariot heavy WoC list?



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I had an idea for a cheap chaos army, based around chariots. I have a fluffy idea in my head, and have one model (a character) already for use in it.
What im wanting to know is would work having a small points list (about 1000 to 1500 ish) made up of a character or two, a small unit of chaos warriors, and then maxed out number of unmarked chariots using up the other half of the points. Really hope this will have game potential, maybe knock the pints up for a warshrine too or something?


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

The max chariots you can ever take in a small scale army is 3. So, unmarked, that's not a whole lot of points. Also, if you want multiple characters, you'll be looking at an army more towards the 1500pt end.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Ok in that case i will go with three!  suits me well as ill be converting tomb chariots which come in threes. May stick a character in a chariot too but not sure just yet. And cool will make it 1500. Think ill use a sorceror, an exalted champ, some warriors and warshrine or hell cannon as well as the chariots.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hasnat (Apr 15, 2012)

If used properly, a chariot heavy is fast and deadly. I know from experience that facing six chariots is not easy.

I think though that your unit of chaos warriors should be of a decent size, 20 I'd say. Alternatively, forget chaos warriors and take a hellcannon, three chariots, characters, and as many great weapon mauruaders as you can. Give crown of command to your Exalted Hero and stick him on a chariot too!


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Suppose i was to use marauders, would it be acceptable to use skeleton warriors as the base of my conversions for them? (id put them on 25mm bases dont worry) because of the theme im going for. If its a problem with people then ill use chaos warriors with skeletal bits as they will look less undead i hope. 

Exalted champion MoT
Chaos sorcerer
(maybe a second sorcerer?)

18 warriors with flaming standard shield halberds MoT FC?
or
30 marauders MoT with shields? (because of conversion reasons but also for survivability)

chaos chariots (with or without MoT) x3

Hellcannon

about 1500 ish??


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> Suppose i was to use marauders, would it be acceptable to use skeleton warriors as the base of my conversions for them? (id put them on 25mm bases dont worry)


I would not have a problem with it as a strong theme is a good reason to make most army choices in my opinion. As the base and height are the same I cannot see it having any affect on LOS so it does not seem to give you an advantage anyway.



GreenFaceMonkey said:


> 30 marauders MoT with shields? (because of conversion reasons but also for survivability)


Thematically this seems a good unit.

In terms of survivability, if you assume you will face only enemies with Str 3 or less the cost of shields is higher than the cost of the Marauders it protects; if you face anything Str 4 or above the shields are even less effective; so the unit will survive longer if you spent the points on extra models instead.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Ok will go for more models then, probably 40 or fifty. And cool will go with skeles then  And incase you were wandering, the theme is a legion of burning men, so they are like bathed in the flames of tzeentch. So think like burning skeletons in suits of chaos mail. And my chariots will be tomb king chariots with horses with manes and tails of fire. Think ghost rider meets the krell model


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I would recommend mark of khorn on the chariots for the extra 4 attacks.


----------

